# Pigeon unable to fly, can't grow proper feather (Urgent, please help)



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

(*FeatherS*) Ok so this pigeon you see in the attached pictures, can't grow proper feathers  Every time it grows some feathers they fall right away, the poor thing can't fly at all, and it fell down the balcony today and there was a cat downstairs, it saw it and ran to it about to eat it up, it attacked it but thank god i ran down the stairs to rescue the bird, and thank god nothing happened to it. I need to find a solution for this problem, the poor bird is in great danger, its a young bird that was born here by me. It grew up like this, having weak feathers, not complete feathers  Please someone help me, I don't know what to do about this. Any help greatly appreciated  Please help !


----------



## Majd (Apr 6, 2013)

He's soo beautiful..... looks like a deformation..... maybe didn't take the crop milk he needs as you raised it... don't depend on me.... wish you luck


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Very beautiful bird.... Sorry can't offer much if any help.... Maybe some extra calcium for growing the feathers... Could have an issue absorbing Vitimans that are crucial in growing feathers..... Wish you best of luck.....


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Aww D: But I really don't know what to do  I tried giving it vitamins but it did not make any difference the bird has been like that since it was born D: Anyone know anything ? Anything, i don't want to lose the bird, i almost lost it today. Please if anyone knows anything please reply, i really don't know D:


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Feather problem aside, since you mentioned the cat attack, I am worried if the cat actually got to scratch/bite her. Sometimes puncture wounds are not immediately seen. I think it would be a good idea to give her a thorough check for any possible wounds. If there is a wound, you need to start antibiotic. 
You did a good job in saving her at the right time. 
Regarding the feathers, I am feeling it could be a deficiency in food intake, which could be lack of protein, or vitamin/minerals. I think experts here will give you better advice, but it would be good if you can let us know the kind of food plus supplements you give her.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

kunju said:


> Feather problem aside, since you mentioned the cat attack, I am worried if the cat actually got to scratch/bite her. Sometimes puncture wounds are not immediately seen. I think it would be a good idea to give her a thorough check for any possible wounds. If there is a wound, you need to start antibiotic.
> You did a good job in saving her at the right time.
> Regarding the feathers, I am feeling it could be a deficiency in food intake, which could be lack of protein, or vitamin/minerals. I think experts here will give you better advice, but it would be good if you can let us know the kind of food plus supplements you give her.


Ok I checked the bird over well but there are no wounds or bites or scratches on it, thank god. The bird is fine  you wanted me to post what i feed them, ok attached is a picture of what I feed them and also the vitamin i started giving the bird hoping it would make a chage and help it grow proper feathers but it seems to be weak  Idk what to give it, to help it grow feathers properly. Please see the attached pictures. 
PS: The food picture, its an old picture, now i added a lot more corn and also peas to the food, the rest is the same. The beans are fava beans.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone ?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I just saw today for the first time pigeons as yours with silk feathers...But much worse than yours..that's the type of the breed i was told 9 don't think they can fly).
Safflower is good for feathers. I am thinking of olive oil, had vit E; you can put a few drops in the food, mix it well..next day change the food as it goes bad and stale and you may end up with digestive problems.

He is also young ..wait for the molt..new feathers should be stronger. Don't let him fly anymore.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Dima said:


> I just saw today for the first time pigeons as yours with silk feathers...But much worse than yours..that's the type of the breed i was told 9 don't think they can fly).
> Safflower is good for feathers. I am thinking of olive oil, had vit E; you can put a few drops in the food, mix it well..next day change the food as it goes bad and stale and you may end up with digestive problems.
> 
> He is also young ..wait for the molt..new feathers should be stronger. Don't let him fly anymore.


This breed can fly, I think the ones you mean are fan tail pigeons or some other kind but those can fly, this bird is a male and he has a sister and the sister is perfectly fine, grew good strong feathers and flies around the balcony, idk what happened to this one  and so your saying I should pour some olive oil on the food ? Seems like a pretty good idea  ok I will do that then, I think it's better if I put him alone in a cage, so that he has special kind of food the sister does not need it so yeah. Should I keep food in front of him all the time ? Cuz I feed my pigeons once a day, at sunset. Please reply  and I'm gonna do what you said hope it works :3 and ok I won't let him fly anymore


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Are you giving him any antibiotics at present?
Overdosing of any medication can have adverse effect on raw/new coming feathers...
Are you sure the pigeon don't have any parasites on him?
How old is the bird?
I also sense deficiency...
Here during molting we give them high protein rich diet like lentils,cereals and pulses. And daily 2 drops of multivitamins in morning and evening after feed and giv water immediately.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Are you giving him any antibiotics at present?
> Overdosing of any medication can have adverse effect on raw/new coming feathers...
> Are you sure the pigeon don't have any parasites on him?
> How old is the bird?
> ...


No I am not giving antibiotics to him at all, it does have pigeon fleas on it like all my birds, tbh I don't know how to get rid if the parasites but all my other pigeons are perfectly fine even with the parasites, so yeah. How old it is, well I don't know but it is a young bird, maybe a few months old. As I said the vitamin I have been giving it is the one attached in a previous post, so yeah.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Your vitamin supplement do not contain all the other vitamins required for growth. Vitamin B12 and calcium are good for growth I agree but a deficient pigeon needs all other vitamins especially when he is young and low on immunity. I also strongly recommend protein rich diet. You can soak the pulse for 2 hours before feeding.
Jessy, know one thing that only 10 percent of parasite population is seen on pigeons in the day and 90percent of population hides in loft crackes or near loft and they all come out from hiding at night to suck the blood off of pigeons. That will make ur pigeons deficient. So I would say treat ur birds for parasites. I suggest you to inject ur birds with ivermecitin that will kill most both internal and external parasites. Fleas give tapeworms to ur pigeons. You can use carbyl dust or propoxur powder on pigeon feathers to kill all external parasites. In mins all external parasites will die. But dont forget to bath them after 3 days. Don't use dust on young birds or pigeons that are molting with new feathers coming. Also u can mix 1 teaspoon of ivermectin in 4 litres of bath water once a week.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

ALLOW HIM TO HAVE FOOD AT ALL TIMES, not just once a day.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Your vitamin supplement do not contain all the other vitamins required for growth. Vitamin B12 and calcium are good for growth I agree but a deficient pigeon needs all other vitamins especially when he is young and low on immunity. I also strongly recommend protein rich diet. You can soak the pulse for 2 hours before feeding.
> Jessy, know one thing that only 10 percent of parasite population is seen on pigeons in the day and 90percent of population hides in loft crackes or near loft and they all come out from hiding at night to suck the blood off of pigeons. That will make ur pigeons deficient. So I would say treat ur birds for parasites. I suggest you to inject ur birds with ivermecitin that will kill most both internal and external parasites. Fleas give tapeworms to ur pigeons. You can use carbyl dust or proplux powder(spelling) on pigeon feathers to kill all external parasites. In mins all external parasites will die. But dont forget to bath them after 3 days. Don't use dust on young birds or pigeons that are molting with new feathers coming. Also u can mix 1 teaspoon of ivermecitin in 4 litres of bath water once a week.


Ok so I will get the ivermectin, that is if I find it here and carbyl dust or proplux powder(spelling) I don't think I will find this here in Egypt  as I said before there are no vets here in Egypt that know about pigeons, so I can not get it to a vet, all people here in Egypt treat pigeons the way they think is right, everyone has their own ideas and treatments they think is right. I really don't think I will find carbyl dust or proplux powder(spelling) here in Egypt, ivermectin maybe I am no sure but I will look, btw is this the substance or the name of the medicine (ivermectin) ?? Please reply again.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Dima said:


> ALLOW HIM TO HAVE FOOD AT ALL TIMES, not just once a day.


Ok I will do that. Thx


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Jessy
I guess u can get ivermectin in Eygpt. Ivermectin comes in two forms-in oral suspension and injectable. Oral suspension is given by opening the beak and putting two drops of ivermectin. It is given in the morning when crop is empty. Don't feed the birds after giving them ivermectin for several hours to get best results. Repeat after 21 days. It will kill most internal parasites
But for both internal and external parasites, give them injection of injectable ivermectin which will kill most of the internal and almost all of the external parasites. And u won't have to worry for months.
The name of medicine(liquid or tablets) is ivermectin. It is sold under various trade names in different countries.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Just wanted to add that apart from giving variety food, which could be rotated each day to prevent them from getting bored with the same food item, pigeons also need good sunshine, plenty of exercise and time out of the cage.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

kunju said:


> Just wanted to add that apart from giving variety food, which could be rotated each day to prevent them from getting bored with the same food item, pigeons also need good sunshine, plenty of exercise and time out of the cage.


Yeah i know i let them out and they are in a balcony so there is a lot of sunshine


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Hi Jessy
> I guess u can get ivermectin in Eygpt. Ivermectin comes in two forms-in oral suspension and injectable. Oral suspension is given by opening the beak and putting two drops of ivermectin. It is given in the morning when crop is empty. Don't feed the birds after giving them ivermectin for several hours to get best results. Repeat after 21 days. It will kill most internal parasites
> But for both internal and external parasites, give them injection of injectable ivermectin which will kill most of the internal and almost all of the external parasites. And u won't have to worry for months.
> The name of medicine(liquid or tablets) is ivermectin. It is sold under various trade names in different countries.


I see ok, I checked in a pharmacy today but could not find this, i guess im gonna have to look in another pharmacy. There are no veterinarian pharmacies here i believe, i never saw one, is it sold in any pharmacy or does it have to be veterinarian pharmacy ?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Ivermectin come for humans in tablets. The one that is made for humans will work good for for internal parasites. But injectable can be found at vet medicine shops.
Do someone rear poultry over there in your locality? He must be knowing about it or you can try what he uses for his poultry birds...


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Ivermectin come for humans in tablets. The one that is made for humans will work good for for internal parasites. But injectable can be found at vet medicine shops.
> Do someone rear poultry over there in your locality? He must be knowing about it or you can try what he uses for his poultry birds...


No :/ anyone who has poultry just sells them and sloughters them to be eaten. If they are sick or something they kill them and throw them in a trash can. Kinda cruel but that's how it is here. No veteneranian pharmacys here, never saw one, so I guess I'm gonna get the one for humans, hopefully I will find it.
PS: right now I am doing what Dima said, the olive oil treatment, hopefully it will make a change. I will still get the ivermectin as well


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

The bird which you have posted in the pic, I can new feathers coming out on him.
-For that bird add legumes,oats,pulses and other small seeds from which oil is extracted like mustard,paddy rice,linseed etc. Add flax to its diet which is very important for him now.
-Give him enough rest and let him preen itself so that he can get rid of waste feathers and scales. Do not let him fly so that he don't slam into things and damage his new feathers because then the raw feathers will bleed.
-Pls DON'T give him any antiboitics or any deworming preparations because that will adversely affect the feathers.you can give mineral/vitamin and calcium supplements.
-Give him clean water to bath twice a week so that the new feathers soften up and it will be easy for them to grow.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> The bird which you have posted in the pic, I can new feathers coming out on him.
> -For that bird add legumes,oats,pulses and other small seeds from which oil is extracted like mustard,paddy rice,linseed etc. Add flax to its diet which is very important for him now.
> -Give him enough rest and let him preen itself so that he can get rid of waste feathers and scales. Do not let him fly so that he don't slam into things and damage his new feathers because then the raw feathers will bleed.
> -Pls DON'T give him any antiboitics or any deworming preparations because that will adversely affect the feathers.you can give mineral/vitamin and calcium supplements.
> -Give him clean water to bath twice a week so that the new feathers soften up and it will be easy for them to grow.


I see, alright  Could Flax Oil work as well ? I just pour a few drops of it on the bird's food, i will just pour olive oil and flax oil on his food, if he needs so much oil. Hope it will make a change.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

JessyWolf said:


> I see, alright  Could Flax Oil work as well ? I just pour a few drops of it on the bird's food, i will just pour olive oil and flax oil on his food, if he needs so much oil. Hope it will make a change.


 Just remember more is not better . to much of good thing will turn into a bad thing .. too much oil and he will have very loose droppings and will not benefit from the food


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> Just remember more is not better . to much of good thing will turn into a bad thing .. too much oil and he will have very loose droppings and will not benefit from the food


Alright I will take care  thx all for your great help !


----------

